# treatment funding and meeting the criteria for treatment



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I met the criteria for treatment when I was referred last year and I was told I was eligible for 1 x IVF and 3 x IUI and I would be treated up to the age of 45 so long as I was using my own eggs.

Age is one criteria that has to be met and you had to be under 40.  I was 39 when accepted for treatment.

Due to my age they advised me to start with IVF and we would go on to IUI if it was not successful.  The IVF was successful and I got pregnant, but sadly miscarried at about 10 weeks.

All this has taken time and my 40th birthday looms ahead in September.

Whilst I have been recovering from this miscarriage it seems the goalposts have changed.  My consultant now tells me that I will not recover from this miscarriage before I turn 40 and therefore I can no longer be treated.  He has stolen my hope with this cruel blow.

When I told him what had been agreed in the first place (1 x IVF followed by 3 x IUI) he just told me the department has run out of money and basically thats that.

I cannot quite believe this has happened.  Surely once Im in the system they cannot change the rules on me.  I understand that they might have to change it for new referalls but this is not me.  Furthermore, I dont believe its up to the consultant to make a call about funding.

I feel strongly that I want to appeal.  What should my next step be?  It seems so unfair I just can't believe that its right but I don't know where to turn.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Have you spoken to your PCT? They will have all the up to date info on funding rules etc. The Consultants do get it wrong, mine said the rules had changed and they wouldn't treat anyone over 35 which was incorrect. Call the PCT and ask them to email you through the policy I'd say. Good luck


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

Thought id respond as u responded to my panic earlier... This seems totally unfair. My pxt have recently stopped funding any ivf or iui and I thought I would lose out. I was told that as I'm already in the system they have to honour the treatment they have promised me. Seems very unfair if this is not the case for you too. (I'm with Surrey pct). Good luck and I hope the clinic were wrong x


----------



## onechance24 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would complain to your MP they can be surprisingly effective with nhs and patient complaints.


----------



## emmasmith9 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mandimoo, am so sorry you're having funding issues too. It's completely unfair. My PCT don't fund anything at all anymore full stop so I'm on the rampage too! When you consider the NICE recomendations it's above the pale...and did you know that if NICE recommend a drug your PCT HAVE to give it to you but as assisted fertility is a treatment the same rules don't apply?!?!? How s$*t is that?!?!?! (Sorry but am very cross about it all!).

So steps I took - I wrote to the director of commissiong at my PCT, if you check out this website they do excellent guide of how to go about it all :
http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/?id=6264
I also made an appointment to see my GP and he's now fighting on my behalf. I took with my evidence that neighbouring PCTs still provide treatment so he said that by denying treatment the PCT is basically conveneing the equality act by discriminating against us based on our address.

Still waiting to hear from PCT but will chase them up soon. I'm not going to let this lie!!!!!

I hope that helps, good luck and do fight this - not only for yourself but on behalf of all infertile women out there!!!!! Let me know how it goes,
xxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow Emmasmith, good for you girl.  I hope you get a good outcome.  Has it taken long to get to where you are in your fight... from when you found out you wouldn't get funding, to where you are now?  I don't think Ive the energy for a long fight at the moment   

But rest assured, fight I will, and if it ends up a long one then so be it.  I'm not the sort of person to just roll over and give up.

Thank you onechance for the MP idea, I will find out when the next 'meet the MP' session is.

Maisyz, I have the address for the PCT, just need to think about the wording now.

KatieKate, thank you for your good wishes.  They are appreciated.

... and I found out today about the Patient Advice Liaison Service.  phew I'm worn out just thinking about it all!


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Just ring them Mandi, I did with mine and a lovely lady just emailed me a copy over. I snivelled a bit, I think that helped


----------



## hopetobe (Feb 28, 2011)

I wish you all the luck in the world. Keep fighting. I am single, 38 and not eligible( i assume) so I went private overseas. BFN. The way I see it is that if your body isn't doing what it should, the NHS should sort it out. We pay enough. Irresponsible people get every thing given to them. Big love  and baby dust to you.


----------

